

Show HN: Need feedback on my first iOS app - discordance
http://www.messagememe.com
I've been learning obj-c using the Stanford course over the last couple of months and my first app just got approved.<p>If you have any ideas to make it better let me know. Any feedback or reviews appreciated.
======
inevaexisted
I like the concept, seems to work pretty solid but i've spotted a bug.
Sometimes when you copy an image to paste it into a message, another different
image gets copied to the pasteboard.

Still trying to figure out how to replicate it. Will let you know if I do. Btw
not bad for a first timer!

------
thejay
Nice little app, looks like gifs are indeed making a comeback. I could always
do with some amusement like this in my waking hours...

I wonder though how you're going to manage scaling the collection of memes?

~~~
discordance
Yeah there's been a bit of talk about them with the olympics and what not.

Obviously there are too many gifs out there to catalogue all of them, but what
i'm doing is serving more and more off S3 through in-app purchases (that was a
bit finicky to work out. I'll post up a good IAP tutorial in a sec). I figure
that way i'll put in the time to maintain, curate and update images if people
are interested and want to get more images.

~~~
thejay
Just out of interest, how old are you?

~~~
discordance
Turning 14 soon =)

------
trev864
Do you have any redeemable codes? I'd be happy to give you feedback.

~~~
jgeorge
Aw, c'mon. He's 13 and publishing iOS apps. Give him the 99 cents.

